
NodeJS + NowJS + Music = Synchronously listening to music together (Juke) - akumpf
http://juke.chaoscollective.org/?r=HackerNews
======
akumpf
admittedly a little tricky to see what's going on here with a single
browser...

The idea is that you and your friends can choose to listen to music that is
synched. If one of your friends changes the station, you hear it. Of course,
you can change the station, too. :)

Oh, and it's super small and pushed to the upper left, so you can stick it in
an iframe, embed it in another app/page, and forget about it.

